# Google search for pictures



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Are those your real photos? I have seen that one of the guy painting that circle vent thing all over the place.
> 
> Pat


That photo gets around......about 118 results.

http://images.google.com/search?hl=...-HC486X6&prmd=imvns&filter=0&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> That photo gets around......about 118 results.
> 
> http://images.google.com/search?hl=...-HC486X6&prmd=imvns&filter=0&biw=1366&bih=567



That's pretty cool, how did you do that?

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> That photo gets around......about 118 results.
> 
> http://images.google.com/search?hl=...-HC486X6&prmd=imvns&filter=0&biw=1366&bih=567


 That is too cool. Now I can see where my photos end up :whistling2:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll show you guys how do it in about 20 minutes. Its easier if I show in a video then to explain it. Let me shoot and upload and you'll see how you can do it.

Be back in a minute......


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

O.k., here it is.

it's too hard to see on youtube, you can watch better here.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That's actually amazing that Google is storing digital information about every picture. I always figured they were just storing the name and format. I can't even imagine how many terrabytes of storage that requires for every picture on the web. I'm sure they have some type of compression algo that does it quickly. 

Great info and a good way to see if someone is stealing your pictures versus just using Copyscape to check for text lifting.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> That photo gets around......about 118 results.


That's because that photo is a stock image that is sold for anyone to freely use once they pay for the license - http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-1614285-painter-working-at-roofline.php?st=9cea1e8


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

y.painting said:


> That's because that photo is a stock image that is sold for anyone to freely use once they pay for the license - http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-1614285-painter-working-at-roofline.php?st=9cea1e8


I thought that was my job!!!JK


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

holy ....

technology blows my mind. eventually, we are all going maybe/atleast 6 feet under and what are we gonna do with all this information and stuff we accumulate along the way. 
never heard of terrabytes. 

hope everyone is well at the forum, looking forward to T-day.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Surprised you guys had never heard of this before??

There is in fact a quicker way

If you see a picture you'd like to search.

Open a new tab and open google image search.

Now go back to the tap with the image, right click on the image and drag it across to the new tab and drop it into the google search bar.

Hey presto.

So you can drag and drop rather than copy and paste 


It's an excellent way to find out who is stealing you pictures and passing your work off as their own.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool, I didn't know about the drag and drop.

I think I shaved off a second with that move.

Thanks


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

y.painting said:


> That's because that photo is a stock image that is sold for anyone to freely use once they pay for the license......http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-1614285-painter-working-at-roofline.php?st=9cea1e8



Your right, and I was going to mention in a new thread about this, but this thread got pasted from another thread.

I'll take a wild guess and say that the majority did not purchase a license.


----------

